# moderne Lüfter -> noch mit Kugellager?



## ratmal86 (16. September 2011)

*moderne Lüfter -> noch mit Kugellager?*

Hallo,

ich würde kurz wissen, ob inzwischen einige Lüfter auch ohne Kugellager auskommen, oder werden die immer noch verbaut?

LG


----------



## OctoCore (16. September 2011)

*AW: moderne Lüfter -> noch mit Kugellager?*

Wieso *inzwischen*?
Es gab schon immer Lüfter ohne Kugellager... schon allein, weil die biliger sind.


----------



## ratmal86 (16. September 2011)

*AW: moderne Lüfter -> noch mit Kugellager?*

Das frag ich mich auch grad^^.....
Ich frag mich halt nur grad, wie bei den Lüftern die Nebengeräusche entstehen. Bei einigen Tests von Lüfter wurde geschrieben, dass man "klacker" Geräusch, die halt sehr leise sind, wahrnimmt. 
Dann müsste man bei Lüftern ohne Lager eigentlich gar nichts hören^^.....


----------



## Uter (16. September 2011)

*AW: moderne Lüfter -> noch mit Kugellager?*

Zu den verschiedenen Lagern:
1. Kugellager
Kugellager können laut sein und viele Vibrationen übertragen, müssen sie aber nicht unbedingt, die Scythe Gentle Typhoon sollen z.B. sehr gut sein.
2. Gleitlager
Einfache Gleitlager sind afaik die günstigsten Lager und relativ weit verbreitet, am Anfang sind sie meist ziemlich leise, aber sie werden aufgrund von Abnutzung oft sehr schnell deutlich lauter.
3. hydrodynamische Lager (zählen eigentlich zu den Gleitlagern)
Im Idealfall haben die Achse und die Hülle keinen mechanischen Kontakt und damit sind es im besten Fall die leisesten Lager, billige Modelle können aber auch schnell lauter werden und sie sind die teuersten Lager.

Magnetisch stabilisierte Lager hab ich mal außen vor gelassen.

Alles in allem:
Wenn du gute Lüfter willst, dann verlass dich auf Erfahrungen. Für was brauchst du die Lüfter? Welche Größe? Wie laut dürfen sie sein? Drehzahl?

PS: Bei Lüftern ohne Lager hört man nichts, weil sie nicht drehen. 
PPS: Neben dem Lager kann auch Antrieb oder die Lüfterblätter (das Luftrauschen ist unvermeidbar, aber ich mein ein Pfeifen oder Surren) Geräusche machen.


----------



## ratmal86 (16. September 2011)

*AW: moderne Lüfter -> noch mit Kugellager?*

Ich selber brauche keine Lüfter. Ich habe erst neue Lüfter gekauft . Aber auf den Verpackungen jedenfalls steht immer geschrieben, über welche atemberaubende Techniken die Lüfter verfügen. Dadurch bin ich da mal ein wenig Neugierig geworden.....


----------



## OctoCore (16. September 2011)

*AW: moderne Lüfter -> noch mit Kugellager?*

Kugel- oder sonstige, nach ähnlichen Prizipien aufgebaute Lager haben in erster Linie den Nachteil, das sie recht deutliche Laufgeräusche produzieren können.

Da ist man mit einem Gleitlager oft besser dran. Neben dem simplen Messinglager gibt es da wohl inzwischen so einige Materialien, die wenig Reibung haben und auch in der Lage sind, Schmiermittel aufzunehmen. Das ist alles kein Hexenwerk.


----------

